# Salary at KUSTAR



## maluexpat

Hello,

I have been offered a position as asst. laboratory engineer at Khalifa university, Abu Dhabi. I have and MSc with 13 years experience.

Can some one indicate as to the salary package i should expect.

thanks,


----------



## Evok

maluexpat said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been offered a position as asst. laboratory engineer at Khalifa university, Abu Dhabi. I have and MSc with 13 years experience.
> 
> Can some one indicate as to the salary package i should expect.
> 
> thanks,


Nothing great, but something that you can live on.

On the other hand, KUSTAR has some really great people to work with, and in general I find their professors to be people I'm happy to see on a regular basis.


----------



## sach25

*Position confirmation*

[
QUOTE=maluexpat;1196915]Hello,

I have been offered a position as asst. laboratory engineer at Khalifa university, Abu Dhabi. I have and MSc with 13 years experience.

Can some one indicate as to the salary package i should expect.

thanks,[/QUOTE]

Please advise on the time taken for the confirmation of employment as i am still waiting for confirmation


----------



## didi77

sach25 said:


> [
> 
> Please advise on the time taken for the confirmation of employment as i am still waiting for confirmation


I am also waiting for a confirmation, how much time did yours take?


----------



## Evok

Expect that acquiring a job in the UAE will take roughly one year from the first moment you apply. 

Thus, I'd give it a few more months.


----------



## spikoi

Hi , KUSTAR finally contacted me this week after a month of my interview. (for Assist. Prof or Project Supervisor). They asked me to provide experience letters and a letter from my current employer.

Anyone knows the salary scale of that uni ?


----------



## didi77

I was contacted for the same last week. No information regarding the salary though


----------



## spikoi

Ya, is it for the same post ? and do they usually take that time :S ,, it is more than one month :S


----------



## didi77

Lecturer chemistry & i have no idea how much time they take. My interview was also a month back.


----------



## home

Hi maluexpact !

when did you interview in Kustar? I believe your offer must contain salary?

thanks


----------



## spikoi

didi77 ,,, have you got any answer from them or are u still waiting :S ??

I have been contacted a month ago to provide some docs and been told that the recruitment committee is preparing the offer :S ,, is it the same issue for everyone here ?


----------



## didi77

spikoi said:


> didi77 ,,, have you got any answer from them or are u still waiting :S ??
> 
> I have been contacted a month ago to provide some docs and been told that the recruitment committee is preparing the offer :S ,, is it the same issue for everyone here ?


Still waiting....they told me the same thing.


----------



## spikoi

didi77 ,,, seems that August everyone is on leave. No response from the uni yet.

Have u got any ?


----------



## spikoi

anyone ?


----------



## Dubai9

contact them and request clarification and any information you need, 
for salary wise, they will always say that, so get back at them with, e.g, "on average, what's the salary of a person on the same position or similar position?" or "what do you think i might get for a salary" and you will get a better idea or you might get the actual number


----------



## spikoi

Thank you.

I contacted 4 times during the past 2 months.

They asked me for documents in order to calculate the experience but no feedback since then :S

Each time they say that they are waiting the committee to approve my package. I believe everyone is on leave and they suppose to give the feedback by end of Aug.

The academic year will start soon

I am trying to contact didi77 as we are in the same boat.


----------



## didi77

spikoi said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I contacted 4 times during the past 2 months.
> 
> They asked me for documents in order to calculate the experience but no feedback since then :S
> 
> Each time they say that they are waiting the committee to approve my package. I believe everyone is on leave and they suppose to give the feedback by end of Aug.
> 
> The academic year will start soon
> 
> I am trying to contact didi77 as we are in the same boat.


Got pretty much the same response as you did... Hope to hear something only by mid or end of Sep or later???....strange because academic year is about to start....let me know if you hear anything.


----------



## spikoi

I will update you indeed.

You're rite, the academic year will start soon. I believe if contacted by Sep, alot of paper work and approvals will follow which might take time as well.

All the best.


----------



## spikoi

didi77 , Quick Update: I called HR to clarify, they said still we need to wait :S

Any update from your side ?

We need some advice from others who applied and currently working @ KUSTAR.
Is it normal to take that much of time ? :S


----------



## spikoi

Any update ??


----------



## didi77

No update.

Checked with one of my old colleague who is at some other university, he said it took about 7 months for him to get a response and the whole process was over with in two weeks after that.

Don't know any one at KUSTAR to inquire.


----------



## spikoi

Thank you for the share

Bad News: I contacted HR and they said that It might take a longer time.

They prepared our offers and the committee postponed the approval because of a "re-structuring process" going on. '

They will wait until they approve the new organization chart :S ,, The person their said that the answer might come back by Nov. Dec. 2013. He said that the start date might be in Semester 2 if offers are finally approved !

You can contact them by email and get an update. This all what they said to me. 
Cases might be different.


----------



## didi77

spikoi said:


> Thank you for the share
> 
> Bad News: I contacted HR and they said that It might take a longer time.
> 
> They prepared our offers and the committee postponed the approval because of a "re-structuring process" going on. '
> 
> They will wait until they approve the new organization chart :S ,, The person their said that the answer might come back by Nov. Dec. 2013. He said that the start date might be in Semester 2 if offers are finally approved !
> 
> You can contact them by email and get an update. This all what they said to me.
> Cases might be different.



Got the very same response!


----------



## sk33

Hi,
I would like to know how and where the interview was conducted. Generally who was sitting in the interview panel. Did they brief on the benefits and working conditions?


----------



## Naanj

Apply also in a private established hospital and compare. But in general. SKMC (Sheikh Khalifa Medical City) usually gives good package. Hope u are Happy!! ....All the best


----------



## didi77

sk33 said:


> Hi,
> I would like to know how and where the interview was conducted. Generally who was sitting in the interview panel. Did they brief on the benefits and working conditions?


The interview will usually be conducted at the KUSTAR campus in Abu dhabi or sharjah. The panel will consist of managers from the concerned department and associated departments and HR. Expect at least 5 people. They will inform regarding the working conditions if you specifically ask regarding the same. They will probably tell you that the befits will depend on a number of factors (experience , qualification, position etc) and will be decided by the senior committee.

Good luck!


----------



## sk33

How long does it take for them to reply after the interview process.


----------



## didi77

sk33 said:


> How long does it take for them to reply after the interview process.


They usually contact within two weeks, then its a long waiting process.....we are still waiting.


----------



## spikoi

ya waiting as well. check KUSTAR website, in the news section, it shows that the general management met for number of topics including organization chart review.


----------



## spikoi

Didi, please check private


----------



## nikki123804

maluexpat said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been offered a position as asst. laboratory engineer at Khalifa university, Abu Dhabi. I have and MSc with 13 years experience.
> 
> Can some one indicate as to the salary package i should expect.
> 
> thanks,


hello!

i recently have an intervw with KUSTAR as asst lab engr also. ... 
did you rcv the salary package yet? is it any good?
thanks.


----------

